# Draw My Next Tattoo!!



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey everyone!

So I have a few tattoos already, been thinking about getting more. I figured it would be fun to see my fellow forum members artistic side and possibly choose one of your drawings.

I obviously love bettas, so i figured that'd be perfect. I really love rose tails, but if you like drawing a specific tail breed, feel free. I love purples and greens.

If your want your artwork to be forever inked on someone, post your drawings here!

I'll keep this forum open untill i find one that i love! I will inform the winner and keep them updated on when and where i get it. =)

Lets the inking begin!!!!!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

what type of style?


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

My album "My Betta Art" has some neat things, one of which is a project I'm currently working on. If you like it, you can use the basic image or something similar 

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=17234


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well....you could commission me! lol

This is the latest Betta tattoo design I had done as per request. These were all of the girls' breeder fish whom she wanted to commemorate. And one of my fish was snuck in there with her permission of course ;-) to give you an idea, this was $40 for the entire thing, most of it was just from the amount of fish she had in here.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I could draw you a betta tattoo. I was thinking about drawing this pose of my betta just for fun anyway: 
http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2013/311/4/f/bendy_by_treekami-d6te4f0.jpg

I can draw realistic or cartoony

here are some of my artworks: http://treekami.deviantart.com/gallery/751302 and here are some photos of my bettas if you want a different pose. http://treekami.deviantart.com/gallery/40975650


----------

